# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  3CX PhoneSystem for Windows: Tự tạo một hệ thống tổng đài nội bộ

## hoabaybay

Nếu đã có trang bị một mạng máy tính thì cơ quan hay công ty của bạn cũng hoàn toàn có thể lập nên một hệ thống điện thoại nội bộ mà không cần phải mua sắm một tổng đài đắt tiền. Chỉ cần phần mềm 3CX Phone System for Windows bản miễn phí cùng các điện thoại IP (hoặc điện thoại thường + adaptor, hoặc phần mềm SIP Phone + headphone có micro) là có thể thực hiện được. 

Ngày nay hầu như tất cả các cơ quan hay công ty đều có mạng máy tính, Internet ADSL để trao đổi dữ liệu, chia sẻ tài nguyên, thư từ hàng ngày. Song song đó, hệ thống điện thoại để liên lạc nội bộ cũng rất cần thiết. Cước sử dụng Internet ngày càng rẻ đi nhưng chi phí phát sinh do liên lạc bằng điện thoại thường là rất lớn, vì vậy đã xuất hiện nhiều giải pháp tiết giảm chi phí điện thoại, mà hiệu quả nhất là việc ứng dụng điện thoại IP. Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn bạn xây dựng một hệ thống tổng đài IP PBX bằng phần mềm để phục vụ công việc liên lạc điện thoại trong công ty, dựa trên hạ tầng mạng có sẵn của công ty, giúp tiết kiệm trong việc mua thiết bị chuyên dụng. 

Ở đây, bạn sẽ sử dụng phần mềm 3CX PhoneSystem for Windows của công ty 3CX, đây là một phần mềm thương mại, nhưng phiên bản miễn phí của nó cũng có thể phục vụ rất hiệu quả cho một công ty nhỏ và trung bình, với số máy nhánh không hạn chế và cùng một lúc có thể có 8 máy online.
3CX PhoneSytem là một phần mềm chạy trên nền Windows, dùng để xây dựng một hệ thống tổng đài điện thoại IP PBX, có thể thay thế cho các tổng đài PBX thương mại khác. Nó dựa trên nền mạng để nhận chuyển và thực hiện các cuộc gọi điện thoại từ máy tính đến điện thoại và từ điện thoại đến điện thoại. Với một VOIP Gateway gắn thêm vào, ta có thể kết nối đường dây điện thoại hiện có của Bưu Điện đến 3CX PhoneSystem, và có thể thực hiện việc liên lạc đến các số điện thoại khác như trên tổng đài PSTN của bưu điện.
 

Để cài đặt được 3CX PhoneSystem ta cần phải có các thành phần sau:
- Máy tính chạy Windows 2000, Windows XP, Vista hoặc Server 2003 để cài đặt 3CX PhoneSystem thành tổng đài IP PBX.
- Điện thoại IP (SIP phone) hoặc phần mềm SIP phone. SIP phone hiện thời được bán khá rộng rãi trên thị trường, nếu không các bạn cũng có thể mua các Adaptor Internet Phone sau đó kết nối điện thoại thường vào để trở thành SIP phone. Cũng có thể dùng phần mềm SIP phone nhưng có bất tiện là máy tính phải mở thường xuyên để có thể nghe chuông reo khi có cuộc gọi đến và dùng tai nghe có microphone để đàm thoại.
- Nếu có ý định sử dụng SIPPhone server phục vụ cho nhiều chi nhánh thì bạn cần mở thêm các port trên Router ADSL để những máy điện thoại ở xa có thể kết nối về tổng đài IP PBX.
- Nếu có ý định mở rộng tổng đài để có thể gọi hay nhận từ các số điện thoại bàn khác của hệ thống tổng đài bưu điện, bạn cần mua thiết bị VOIP để kết nối thêm vào. Thiết bị này hiện nay bán nhiều trên thị trường và giá cũng không cao lắm.

*Cài đặt tổng đài IP PBX* 
- Download phần mềm ở địa chỉ: http://www.3cx.com/ippbx/downloadlinks.html. 
- Bấm đôi lên file 3cxphonesystem31.exe để bắt đầu cài đặt theo hướng dẫn của chương trình.
- Chương trình cài đặt sẽ hỏi bạn muốn có bao nhiêu chữ số cho mỗi số máy điện thoại nhánh (mặc nhiên là 3). Nếu bạn chọn là 3 thì số điện thoại của mỗi máy nhánh sẽ có thể là 100, 101 hay 123 tùy bạn đặt, nhưng chỉ trong vòng 3 chữ số thôi. Chương trình sẽ hỏi tiếp bạn user name và password dùng để đăng nhập vào tổng đài. Cuối cùng chương trình yêu cầu tên mail server và địa chỉ để trả về thông tin, 2 thiết lập này là cần thiết trong trường hợp bạn muốn sử dụng chức năng báo có voice mail mới.
- Bấm Install để bắt đầu cài đặt, cuối cùng bấm Finish để kết thúc cài đặt.

*Cấu hình tổng đài*
Sau khi cài đặt, bấm vào biểu tượng 3cx management console để bắt đầu cấu hình tổng đài.
- Chương trình sẽ hỏi username và password để vào tổng đài, hãy nhập vào username và password đã thiết lập trong lúc cài đặt chương trình.
- Nếu cài đặt đúng và nhập đúng username và password, ta sẽ vào được màn hình chính của chương trình. Bên trái màn hình là nơi để cấu hình tổng đài, bao gồm nhiều mục, nhưng ở đây ta chỉ quan tâm đến 2 mục chính là Phone system và Extensions.
- Mục Phone system dùng để xem trạng thái của tổng đài và các máy nhánh, mục Extensions dùng để quản lý và thêm các máy con vào tổng đài.
- Bấm chuột vào mục Add trong Extensions để tạo máy nhánh mới. Nhập một số bất kỳ có 3 chữ số vào ô Extension number để làm số điện thoại cho máy nhánh, lưu ý số lượng chữ số có trong mỗi máy nhánh phụ thuộc vào lúc cài đặt đã chọn. Ví dụ ở đây tôi đặt là 100.
- Nhập tiếp các thông tin khác cho các mục kế tiếp: First name, Last name, Email Address, ID, Password. Ở đây, các bạn chú ý đến ô Pin number, ta nhập cho nó một số PIN bất kỳ và phải nhớ số PIN này. Ví dụ ở đây máy nhập sẵn 100, nhập xong bấm Next để hoàn thành tạo máy nhánh.
Tuy nhập nhiều thông tin, nhưng ở đây ta chỉ cần nhớ 3 thông số chính: 
*1. IP của tổng đài IP PBX*, ở đây chính là IP của máy cài chương trình 3CX. 
*2. Extensions number*, ở đây là 100 (đây cũng chính là số điện thoại của máy nhánh). 
*3. Pin number*, ở đây là 100.
Ba thông số này dùng để khai báo cho SIP phone, Adapter IP Phone hoặc phần mềm SIP phone.
Nhập bao nhiêu máy nhánh, bạn chỉ việc lập lại các bước như trên. Mục Manage ở Extensions cho phép bạn xóa hay thêm bớt các máy nhánh. 
Đến đây xem như chúng ta đã hoàn tất các bước cấu hình cho tổng đài nội bộ, nếu có VOIP Gateway, bạn có thể cấu hình thêm ở mục Lines.

*[replacer_img]**Cấu hình cho máy nhánh* 
*1. Cấu hình cho phần mềm SIP phone (bỏ qua bước này nếu có SIP phone hoặc adapter IP phone).*
- Download phần mềm SIP phone ở địa chỉ http://www.3cx.com/phone-system/download-phone-system.html, nhập đầy đủ các thông tin sau đó bấm Submit & Download. Cài đặt và chạy chương trình bình thường.
- Bấm vào thẻ Configuration để cấu hình cho chương trình.
- Nhập IP của tổng đài IP PBX vào mục Proxy/Registrar, Extension vào mục username, Pin number vào mục password, các thông số khác để nguyên. Bấm Save để hoàn tất.
- Bây giờ, bạn chỉ việc tiếp tục cấu hình ở những máy tính khác giống như trên, chỉ khác số Extension và Pin number, sau đó bỏ 2 dấu chéo ở ô loa và microphone là các bạn có thể gọi điện thoại cho nhau một cách bình thường bằng cách bấm Extension tương ứng (nhớ là phải gắn tai nghe và microphone vào máy tính).
Đây là cách sử dụng ít tốn chi phí nhất nhưng hơi bất tiện vì máy tính phải luôn mở và không được tự nhiên lắm. Bạn nên sử dụng SIP phone thì tốt hơn, sau đây là cách cấu hình trên SIP phone.
*[replacer_img]**2. Cấu hình cho SIP phone (IP Phone)*
Trên thị trường hiện nay có bán rất nhiều loại SIP phone nhưng đa phần các thông số cấu hình đều tương tự như nhau, cũng bao gồm 3 thông số trên. Bài viết này hướng dẫn các bạn cấu hình trên SIP Phone hiệu Vitico model IPT 1000H.
- Kết nối máy điện thoại IP vào Switch sau đó bấm sysinfo trên máy 2 lần để biết được IP của máy. Ví dụ ở đây là 192.168.1.19.
- Dùng trình duyệt IE hoặc một trình duyệt bất kỳ, nhập IP máy vào, Enter để bắt đầu vào máy điện thoại, nhập username: admin, password: admin, bấm Logon.
- Chọn VOIP, chọn SIP config, nhập IP của tổng đài IP PBX vào các ô Register server address, Proxy Server Address, nhập port 5060 vào ô Proxy Server port, nhập Extension vào các ô Register username, Proxy username, _Phonenumber_, nhập Pin number vào _Register password, Proxy password,_ bấm chọn _Enable register_, chọn _Apply_. Chọn _Config manager_, chọn _Save config_ để lưu lại các thiết lập.
Như vậy là ta đã cấu hình xong cho một SIP phone. Với các các SIP phone khác, bạn lập lại các bước trên nhưng khác Extension và Pin number. Bây giờ bạn có thể nhấc máy và gọi thử cho các Extension đã cài ở các máy khác. Cách thực hiện trên Adapter IP phone là tương tự.
​ Đến đây xem như ta đã thực hiện xong việc xây dựng một hệ thống tổng đài nội bộ, nếu các bạn có nhu cầu liên lạc từ chi nhánh đến chi nhánh hoặc từ chi nhánh đến công ty thì các bạn phải cấu hình thêm trên Router ADSL ở nơi đặt tổng đài IP PBX bằng cách đăng ký một tên miền động ở website http://no-ip.org hoặc http://dyndns.org, sau đó mở các port tương ứng như sau trên router ADSL: 5060, 5480, 5481, 5482, 9000 đến 9499, 7000 đến 7499, 5059 đến 5080, thay đổi IP PBX trong SIP phone và phần mềm SIP phone thành tên miền mới đăng ký là có thể gọi được.
Ví dụ ở đây tôi đăng ký một tên miền là 108microsea.dyndns.org. Tôi sẽ thay đổi số IP trong Proxy/Registrar của phần mềm SIP phone là 108microsea.dyndns.org, hoặc nếu sử dụng SIP phone thì thay đổi tên miền này ở các ô Register server address, Proxy Server Address.
Phần mềm này của 3CX sẽ đem lại nhiều lợi ích, nhất là nếu bạn đang là quản trị mạng của các công ty, và còn nhiều chức năng khác chờ bạn khám phá.

*Khoa học phổ thông*​

----------

